# Spraying Permethrin on yard?



## stick\shift (Mar 23, 2015)

Everything I know about it says that would be fine but I don't know about residual effect; whether it keeps killing for any amount of time.


----------



## PestGuy (Jan 15, 2018)

It is a pyrethrum with a residual, so yes it would be fine to use on the lawn. I would reapply every 30 days or so in the warmer months.


----------



## Calson (Jan 23, 2019)

I use diluted to a 0.5% solution (1 oz permethrin with 2.3 quarts of water) and treat my outdoor pants and shirts and socks with it. At that strength it will repel ticks and mosquitoes for months and lasts through 6 clothes washings. Cost is about 5 cents per item and works exceedingly well. It is what our soldiers are using around the world at our more than 700 official bases.


----------

